# Ratschlag für 2D-3D Engine für die Spieleentwicklung gesucht



## Rahvin (29. Apr 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ein 2D-Spiel schreiben. Dazu suche ich eine gute 2D- oder 3D-Engine und hoffe ich kann hier ein paar Tips bekommen .

Folgende Kandidaten stehen zur Auswahl:

libgdx
Slick2D | 2D Java Game Library
jMonkeyEngine 3.0 | Java OpenGL Game EnginejMonkeyEngine 3.0

Slick2D wird wohl nicht mehr richtig weiter entwickelt und bei libgdx weiß ich nicht genau was ich davon halten soll. jmonkeyengine macht bisher den besten Eindruck auf mich, auch wenn es eine 3D-Engine ist. 

Ich hab auch überlegt auf einen 2D/3D-Hybrid zu setzen. Z.B. eine 3D-Weltraumkarte mit rotierenden Planeten (es soll ein Weltraum-Strategie-Spiel werden) und 2D-Raumschiffen. Allerdings scheint die jmonkeyengine nicht gerade optimal für die 2D-Programmierung zu sein.

Es gibt wohl auch das 'Sprite-Project' welches als 2D-Engine auf der jmonkeyengine aufsetzt aber noch nicht so weit entwickelt ist.


Könnt ihr eine der Engines besonders empfehlen oder besonders davon abraten? Oder gibt es noch weitere Alternativen die ich bisher übersehen habe?


----------



## player337 (29. Apr 2014)

Hi,
was ist mit Lwjgl?
Ist auch ziemlich einfach.


----------



## KeyEvente (2. Mai 2014)

Ich habe noch nicht damit programmiert doch AndEngine ist ebenso für 2D Games.


----------



## Androbin (2. Mai 2014)

Also ich mache das so : :rtfm:
2D : Selber machen ( nimm dir etwas Zeit, dir Bibliotheken dafür anzulegen ) :bahnhof:
3D : jMonkeyEngine ( Bis auf ein paar Probleme mit der Kollision, sehr gut ) :toll:


----------



## Ananaskirsche (10. Mai 2014)

Ich muss mal unbedingt dein Spiel testen ^^


----------

